# The BOUNCE IS COMIN



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Looks like a 4-5 percent bounce, it started last night even before W finished speaking, and I suspect more to come. :beer: :beer: :sniper:


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

eleven percent now by a couple of polls....

4 more years!!!!!!

pointer


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Its going to be a tight race, I'll give you that.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

No it won't as people start to realize what Kerry is about. The bounce is not important its the slow steady swing toward our good president. Hes a good man that is clear.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I don't know about you but I just cant trust someone who states what he would have done if he were president, after being in office for four years.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

What he would have done if he were president????????? I never heard that, tell me about it.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Bush was speaking about things he will do, which is quite sad because he's had 4 years to get them done. Things such as funding the programs he abandoned such as "no child left behind" and improving health care.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

I guess every president leaves some things behind for one reason or another. Sometimes congress will not pass bills that he wants. You can't sign what doesn't exist. Then the terrorist thing changed priorities for everyone. If you stop to think there was things Regan didn't get done that he wanted. Same with Bush senior, and Clinton. He has appointed federal judges that would follow the constitution, but most of those appointments were blocked by the democrats. They would not approve anyone that didn't pass their litmus test, i. e. abortion. If you remember back all the way to the 1960's the republicans have never been that obstructive.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You made a good point there, but these are things that Bush said that he planned to get done before he was even elected. The no child left behind program in particular gets my goat, he set it up, and then completely failed to fund it. That is a waste of resources to put up a facade that made the people happy for a little while. I don't like that one bit.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I should make myself look into that no child left behind thing a little. As I understand some money went to states, but was highjacked by the states for other uses. For example the money from the cigarette settlements that came to North Dakota. I think very little of that went for health care. I know one state representative proposed using it to get an outlet for Devils Lake. Talking to people (if they are correct) some of the no child left behind money was misused once the states got it. I didn't agree with the no child left behind anyway. How do you expect not to leave some behind. Are they all that intelligent. I think they saddled teachers with an impossible task. Make a silk purse out of a sows ear so to speak. The liberal answer for no child left behind is to make school easier and easier. It is the process of dumbing down America. Maybe someone can clue me in more on some facts about the no child left behind. Could responders leave out the partisan BS please.


----------

